# CMS now covering lap choles?



## hnybunny (Jan 17, 2008)

I just noticed that 47562 is on the new approved procedure list for ASCs.  Did anybody else notice this?  Is it really true?


----------



## mbort (Feb 8, 2008)

its really true


----------

